# First attempt on octagon handle



## toek (Jun 19, 2011)

Found an old skinner blade i bought some 15 years ago, it was quite beaten up and in bad shape, a nice piece to try a octagon handle. Its birch and pocenholts. I realize its not a kitchen knife per say but its practice for later attempts on kitchen knife making :wink:


----------



## mhenry (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats one helluva nice first attempt, very good work


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 19, 2011)

I like that kind of Oct on the small knives, big hands and small handles tend to raise issues


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

I think it's really neat looking. Not to threatening, would make a good choice for an edc grip, IMO.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice job. I hope my first attempt is half as good.

Rick


----------



## toek (Jun 19, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> would make a good choice for an edc grip, IMO.


Im note sure what edc is, could you please enlighten me :scratchhead:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

Every Day Carry. Your companion tool of choice, because God didn't give you claws.


----------



## toek (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah thanks, and thanks for the nice feedback.
BTW, my whife has claws and im prety sure it wasnt God who gave her those... :devilburn:


----------

